# cyclogest during pregnancy



## richard7467 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hiya all my wife is now 10 weeks pregnant after we went through an egg donation programme i was just have a little niggling worry about cyclogest my wife is taking this vaginally but when she goes to the loo quite a bit of it ends up down the loo is this normal or should all of the capsule contents stay within her.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

thats fine. A lot of it will stay in and will do its job

Take care x


----------



## richard7467 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------

